# Martial Arts School Software



## TallAdam85 (Feb 4, 2008)

Do you use martial arts school software to keep records of your school? If so what one do you use? Seen there is a few dozen online. What ones have you used and not like? Are they worth the 200 -500 dollars they cost or can u get cheaper ones else wear or should u do it all on paper instead of using software

lets hear what u got 

adam


----------



## still learning (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello, You can also look into hiring an Accountant? ...does not need to be a big company either? 

Lots of independant accounts around?   ....and it will be easy to talk to a live person too!

Martial art schools is a BUSINESS and should be treated as one too!

Aloha, (this advice is free to first 1,234,780 person..after that there is a small fee? ...$2.5 million?)


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 20, 2008)

Tall Adam,
I am planing to open a small school in the next couple months myself. My plan is to get up and running for less than $1000 total

The Software programs out there are pretty good, but they are not designed for the small school. Either in cost or in features.

You can do everything you NEED to do in Excel. At least till you have 100+ students. After that you can use Access to do the rest.


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 21, 2008)

There have been some good threads on this topic, try the search function.

You can spend very little or even zero, or you can spend a lot.  You can buy a package for your PC or you can pay a monthly fee for a web-based solution.  There are many choices.  I can also write a custom package for you if you have money to burn and are not happy with any of the packages on the market


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 26, 2008)

i guess most of the threads on school managment software have gone the way of the dodo. I have searched and searched, cant find much.

I will more than likely be using access. But I know enough about it to do so, someone without the knowledge might have to spend a LOT of money to buy a commercial product.


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 28, 2008)

This one is based on Access, and in fact I ahve been able to create an external Access database reading his tables to create our own reports and screens to do stuff

http://www.cabinsoftware.com/StudioMAManager.htm


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for the link, I will check them out


----------

